# Grilled Artichokes



## cmayna (Sep 23, 2013)

Went to a restaurant in Pismo Beach, CA during our annual vintage Mustang cruise along the Calif coast where they served a bbq'd artichoke for an appetizer.  Felt I could duplicate it if not better it.

Cooked 4 Arties as normal in hot water, etc.  Gutted out the center fibers.







Liberally applied a marinade of Olive oil, lemon, garlic, salt, pepper, on both outside and inside.
Refridge the chokes for 3-4 hours.






Grilled, turning over frequently for 8-10 minutes. Basting a couple more times.












For dipping sauces, I had smoked butter, the leftover marinade mixed with mayonnaise, the leftover marinade mix by itself, etc.

Belch!


Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 28, 2013)

good looking chokes! Just another thing to add to my ever growing list.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 30, 2013)

Great looking Artichokes! Would go good sitting next to a fillet of grilled salmon.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 30, 2013)

Case,

Funny thing, my wife also mentioned that a few days ago when I did the chokes.  Maybe this coming weekend.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 30, 2013)

How about this for a twist. Take some of the smoked salmon, mix up with some cheeses, dill, capers, squeeze of lemon and stuff the artichoke halves...


----------

